# You say a DOORSTOPPER.....WHAT!!!!



## Petrus (5/3/18)

In the search with the perfect setup, some of us end up with to many mods, mods not being used, not to mention atty's etc. Here are mods collecting dust at the moment ,but definitely not going to hit the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (5/3/18)

Petrus said:


> In the search with the perfect setup, some of us end up with to many mods, mods not being used, not to mention atty's etc. Here are mods collecting dust at the moment ,but definitely not going to hit the classifieds.
> View attachment 124753


If they do, dibs on the Sig please?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/18)

Yip I have one or two of dem!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/18)

Petrus said:


> In the search with the perfect setup, some of us end up with to many mods, mods not being used, not to mention atty's etc. Here are mods collecting dust at the moment ,but definitely not going to hit the classifieds.
> View attachment 124753



Last year i was going through the same issue @Petrus and landed up selling more than half my gear.
But then i spoke to a buddy who said why dont i rotate my gear.

Every week now i rotate my gear (for evening use) and that way i dont feel like its a shame or waist i have gear not being used.

My daily drivers always stay the same as they get knocked and bumped around, its only my night time gear i rotate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

You like to rotate them at night @Clouds4Days 
Haai!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Yagya (5/3/18)

I dont have many setups but I also do the rotating thingy. they all nice mods and atties and we cannot use them all in daily rotation, so either weekends or weekly I do change setups. 
It helps keeping the fomo and all the hype always at bay..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/18)

Like @Clouds4Days I tend to rotate my gear at night (I get less funny looks that way). Most mods are very similar and some of the older ones are still perfectly usable. I even reuse older attys from time to time. I feel guilty having them watch me from their stands. Some of them are almost as good as the latest batch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/3/18)

Caramia said:


> If they do, dibs on the Sig please?


I think you have a fetish for the Sig's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (5/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think you have a fetish for the Sig's


I do, but sold my blue Fooksie, the black one is AWOL, and Hubby liberated the Sig 213 (155), so I am Sig-less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Oh no @Caramia 

This picture is for you then...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (5/3/18)

Silver said:


> Oh no @Caramia
> 
> This picture is for you then...


Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/18)

Silver said:


> You like to rotate them at night @Clouds4Days
> Haai!




@Silver you have put dirty thoughts in my head that i need to go to church now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver you have put dirty thoughts in my head that i need to go to church now



Lol @Clouds4Days 
Didnt mean to - hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver you have put dirty thoughts in my head that i need to go to church now



It's alot more acceptable to rotate it in the privacy of your own home than at church

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/3/18)

Petrus said:


> In the search with the perfect setup, some of us end up with to many mods, mods not being used, not to mention atty's etc. Here are mods collecting dust at the moment ,but definitely not going to hit the classifieds.
> View attachment 124753


Letting a Reo gather dust? Thats sacrilege!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/18)

shaunnadan said:


> It's alot more acceptable to rotate it in the privacy of your own home than at church



Thats not what the Priest said 
Too far...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

